# Is it Normal that I am Nervous About Having a Serious Relationship?



## DemonDragonJ (Mar 31, 2021)

Currently, finding a new girlfriend is my highest priority in life, or, at least, is tied with finding my own house as my top priority. Being in a serious relationship is very important to me, because it is a crucial component of self-actualization, or, at least, it is, to me; at this point in my life, virtually all of my needs or desires have been satisfied, with a serious relationship being one of the few areas in my life that is still empty and unfulfilled.

However, I must admit that the idea of being in a serious relationship makes me somewhat nervous, because it is something new and unfamiliar to me; I have been single for a significant portion of my life, and, as much as I dislike that, it has become a comfortable and familiar condition of being, for me, so changing that state would be a severe change to my life, and I usually do not  handle severe changes to my life, very well.

This is very similar to how, as much as I wish to have my own house, I am nervous about that, as well, because I have lived with my parents for my entire life, so that condition is comfortable and familiar, to me, and moving into my own house would be a radical change to my life.

Obviously, I will not allow my nervousness about having a serious relationship to stop me from pursuing one, because I know from experience that the end result makes the effort worthwhile. I was nervous about going to college, because it was radically different from my previous twelve years of school, but I knew that it would provide me with an education that would benefit me for the remainder of my life, I also made new friends while I was there, and, most importantly, the experience helped me to greatly improve my social skills. I was initially reluctant to hold a 40-hour-per-week job, because that would mean that I would lose a significant amount of free time, but I knew that I would need to do so, if I wished to have financial stability in my life. Similarly, I know that the reward of having an emotionally-fulfilling relationship will make the time and effort that I spend on it worthwhile.

What does everyone else say about this? Is it normal that I am nervous about having a serious relationship?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## savior2005 (Mar 31, 2021)

DemonDragonJ said:


> *What does everyone else say about this?* Is it normal that I am nervous about having a serious relationship?

Reactions: Funny 2 | Informative 1


----------



## Nep Nep (Apr 1, 2021)

I don't tend to get nervous before things, only during. I can know something big is coming up and I won't stress one bit, I'll save that for when the actual issues present themselves.


----------



## Yamato (Apr 1, 2021)

You’re going to have to change a lot of things and thoughts when you want to be with someone for it to work out. Talking and communicating helps though with your partner. 
Should be taking a leap towards new things anyway and not just for relationships. Can’t always stay comfy otherwise you won’t be able to move forward.


----------



## Ashi (Apr 1, 2021)

What better person to ask than @Jim

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Jim (Apr 1, 2021)

Ashi said:


> What better person to ask than @Jim


it's normal

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## 海外ニキ (Apr 1, 2021)

The only thing I'm nervous about is finding someone, while knowing my own life is barely in order.

Like despite yearning to be with someone, I just don't feel right dragging more people into my bullshit.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 5


----------



## trance (Apr 1, 2021)

DemonDragonJ said:


> because it is something new and unfamiliar to me



then being nervous is a perfectly normal reaction

its human nature to fear the unknown, and relationships aren't exactly easy to figure out due to various circumstances that could be at play for either party

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Magic (Apr 1, 2021)

Bro what da fack?! Use periods. Basic school stuff. That's embarassing.

And this thread seems unnecessary since you have threads about ur relationship hunting and ur home dreams. You should ask yourself when making threads, "have I made a very similar thread already?"

Also go talk to ur best friend or a therapist yo. 

Surprised mods tolerate ur thread spam.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Nep Nep (Apr 1, 2021)

Gawr Gura said:


> The only thing I'm nervous about is finding someone, while knowing my own life is barely in order.
> 
> Like despite yearning to be with someone, I just don't feel right dragging more people into my bullshit.



It's a bad way to think. If someone will only be with you when your shit's together, they're not worth being with at all~ 

I know you've had someone try to poke you in that direction already~ So you know you're not so much a mess you can't be in a relationship. Everyone has problems and if someone cares about you enough they'll take it on along side you.

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Delta Shell (Apr 1, 2021)

Hopefully you'll meet someone who is lactating in an office setting.

Reactions: Funny 11


----------



## Nep Nep (Apr 1, 2021)

RemChu said:


> Bro what da fack?! Use periods. Basic school stuff. That's embarassing.
> 
> And this thread seems unnecessary since you have threads about ur relationship hunting and ur home dreams. You should ask yourself when making threads, "have I made a very similar thread already?"
> 
> ...


All activity is good activity to them~

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Jim (Apr 1, 2021)

RemChu said:


> Also go talk to ur best friend or a therapist yo.


Best friends and therapists cost money
j/k


----------



## Mider T (Apr 1, 2021)

OP reads like it was written by a teenager.

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 4


----------



## Magic (Apr 1, 2021)

Mider T said:


> OP reads like it was written by a teenager.


Dear diary,

Reactions: Creative 1


----------



## UtahCrip (Apr 1, 2021)

what you need to be nervous about is your lacc of experience when it comes to laying the pipe. going to be hard to have a serious relationship if you coming with that weak dicc. why dont you hire a professional to help you with that?

Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## Jim (Apr 1, 2021)

RemChu said:


> Dear diary,


i only read deer diaries
j/k

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Mider T (Apr 1, 2021)

Jim said:


> i only read deer diaries
> j/k


Jim you're slippin

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Jim (Apr 1, 2021)

Mider T said:


> Jim you're slippin


In which sense?
If you mean mentally, that ship has sailed a long time ago
j/k

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Karasu (Apr 3, 2021)

Is it normal that *you* are nervous about this? 

Yes. Yes it is.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## UtahCrip (Apr 4, 2021)

DemonDragonJ said:


> I have already explained many times that I will not employ the services of a prostitute because I believe that turning sexual activity into a commodity cheapens it; I wish for a woman to engage in sexual activity with me because she finds me attractive, not because I am paying her for it.


coming with them weak strokes not attractive tho. a woman gonna want a mate who can lay it down proper.

think of it like this. if you were building a house would you go for a contractor who built houses before or would you go for one who never built a house? and the guy who never built a house was trying to build a house for years but it didnt work out for him.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Funny 2 | Winner 2 | Creative 1


----------



## UtahCrip (Apr 4, 2021)

DemonDragonJ said:


> No one is born with experience at anything; no one begins as an expert; everyone must start somewhere.


yeah thats why people fool round when they younger. you missed out on that. you need a crash course on laying pipe to get caught up to speed. aint no shame in it, cuz. i been laying it down since elementary school and was very inexperienced when i started.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Apr 4, 2021)

UtahCrip said:


> yeah thats why people fool round when they younger. you missed out on that. you need a crash course on laying pipe to get caught up to speed. aint no shame in it, cuz. i been laying it down since elementary school and was very inexperienced when i started.



First, my relative lack of experience is from bad luck and poor circumstances, not from any lack of effort on my part; second, no one of elementary school age is even interested in sexual activity, let alone engaging in it, so I do not believe your claim.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## UtahCrip (Apr 4, 2021)

DemonDragonJ said:


> First, my relative lack of experience is from bad luck and poor circumstances, not from any lack of effort on my part; second, no one of elementary school age is even interested in sexual activity, let alone engaging in it, so I do not believe your claim.


spoken like a dude who wasnt getting any play in grade school.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3 | Winner 1


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Apr 4, 2021)

UtahCrip said:


> spoken like a dude who wasnt getting any play in grade school.



My social skills were practically nonexistent at that stage of my life, so that is not a surprise.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Mider T (Apr 4, 2021)

DemonDragonJ said:


> First, my relative lack of experience is from bad luck and poor circumstances


Wrong.  Your lack of experience come from your own actions.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 2


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Apr 5, 2021)

Mider T said:


> Wrong.  Your lack of experience come from your own actions.



That is absolutely false, and I would know that better than would anyone else.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Mider T (Apr 5, 2021)

DemonDragonJ said:


> That is absolutely false, and I would know that better than would anyone else.


Nah, otherwise you wouldn't been so scared to ask Lady J out

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Apr 5, 2021)

Mider T said:


> Nah, otherwise you wouldn't been so scared to ask Lady J out



I have already discussed this subject with you very thoroughly, so I refuse to discuss it any further, and, quite frankly, it is none of your business, so I shall appreciate it if you do not involve yourself in it.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Mider T (Apr 5, 2021)

DemonDragonJ said:


> I have already discussed this subject with you very thoroughly, so I refuse to discuss it any further, and, quite frankly, it is none of your business, so I shall appreciate it if you do not involve yourself in it.


Yeah cause I'm right, as usual.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Apr 5, 2021)

Mider T said:


> Yeah cause I'm right, as usual.



Your attitude is really starting to annoy me; you think that you can say whatever you wish, because you have the safety of anonymity? I think that you are a coward, and you would never dare to say such words to me, in person; you do not have the nerve to face me in actuality and say what you are saying, here.

Reactions: Optimistic 2


----------



## Mider T (Apr 5, 2021)

DemonDragonJ said:


> Your attitude is really starting to annoy me; you think that you can say whatever you wish, because you have the safety of anonymity? I think that you are a coward, and you would never dare to say such words to me, in person; you do not have the nerve to face me in actuality and say what you are saying here.


It's annoying you because I'm constantly besting you.  I'd be annoyed too if I was getting styled on and proven wrong.  Maybe if took advice you'd be better.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Apr 5, 2021)

Mider T said:


> It's annoying you because I'm constantly besting you.  I'd be annoyed too if I was getting styled on and proven wrong.  Maybe if took advice you'd be better.



You are only proving my words to be true; you cannot actually face another person physically, so you are hiding behind the veil of the internet to keep yourself safe and secure.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Jim (Apr 5, 2021)

DemonDragonJ said:


> Your attitude is really starting to annoy me; you think that you can say whatever you wish, because you have the safety of anonymity? I think that you are a coward, and you would never dare to say such words to me, in person; you do not have the nerve to face me in actuality and say what you are saying here.


what kind of twisted logic makes you think that he wouldn't say that to your face?

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Apr 5, 2021)

Jim said:


> what kind of twisted logic makes you think that he wouldn't say that to your face?



Because he knows that, if he said it to my face, I would retaliate with physical force, which is what anyone would do to me, if I spoke to them in the way that he is speaking to me.

I would never dare to behave toward another person in the way that @Mider T is behaving toward me, because I would not wish to take the risk of the other person striking me in anger, so @Mider T clearly is using the anonymity of the internet to insult me with impunity.

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Mider T (Apr 5, 2021)

DemonDragonJ said:


> Because he knows that, if he said it to my face, I would retaliate with physical force, which is what anyone would do to me, if I spoke to them in the way that he is speaking to me.
> 
> I would never dare to behave toward another person in the way that @Mider T is behaving toward me, because I would not wish to take the risk of the other person striking me in anger, so @Mider T clearly is using the anonymity of the internet to insult me with impunity.


Wrong again, internet tough guy.  All the "fite me irl"s won't help you when I've seen your lazy work out habits and lack of street smarts.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Mider T (Apr 5, 2021)

The difference between you and I is I'm not a pussy.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Mider T (Apr 5, 2021)

DemonDragonJ said:


> Because he knows that, if he said it to my face, I would retaliate with physical force, which is what anyone would do to me, if I spoke to them in the way that he is speaking to me.
> 
> I would never dare to behave toward another person in the way that @Mider T is behaving toward me, because I would not wish to take the risk of the other person striking me in anger, so @Mider T clearly is using the anonymity of the internet to insult me with impunity.


Also why tag me twice here?

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## UtahCrip (Apr 5, 2021)

DemonDragonJ said:


> Your attitude is really starting to annoy me; you think that you can say whatever you wish, because you have the safety of anonymity? I think that you are a coward, and you would never dare to say such words to me, in person; you do not have the nerve to face me in actuality and say what you are saying, here.


my man really bout to start challenging folks to a duel.

Reactions: Funny 3 | Winner 1


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Apr 5, 2021)

Mider T said:


> Wrong again, internet tough guy.  All the "fite me irl"s won't help you when I've seen your lazy work out habits and lack of street smarts.



Are you saying that you are like Arnold Schwarzenegger, compared to me?



Mider T said:


> The difference between you and I is I'm not a pussy.



To quote an old phrase, "you are what you eat."

But, seriously, I am not a coward or a weakling, which is more than I can say for you; I do not insult or belittle others to make myself feel better, because I am not insecure and do not need to put down other people to lift up myself.



UtahCrip said:


> my man really bout to start challenging folks to a duel.



@Mider T's attitude is annoying me; he needs to know that he cannot get away with insulting other people on this forum. Everyone here keeps telling me that actions have consequences, so it is time that @Mider T learned that lesson, as well.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Jim (Apr 5, 2021)

DemonDragonJ said:


> Because he knows that, if he said it to my face, I would retaliate with physical force, which is what anyone would do to me, if I spoke to them in the way that he is speaking to me.
> 
> I would never dare to behave toward another person in the way that @Mider T is behaving toward me, because I would not wish to take the risk of the other person striking me in anger, so @Mider T clearly is using the anonymity of the internet to insult me with impunity.


I think that makes a few very big assumptions. One, that he would be intimidated by your physical appearance, that he'd approach you in a secluded area, and that he'd predict that you'd react like a child throwing a temper tantrum because some person said mean words to you.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## UtahCrip (Apr 5, 2021)

DemonDragonJ said:


> @Mider T's attitude is annoying me; he needs to know that he cannot get away with insulting other people on this forum. Everyone here keeps telling me that actions have consequences, so it is time that @Mider T learned that lesson, as well.


cuz, i also got a fight academy to get you prepped for fighting dude. you on the cash app? send me a dm and we'll discuss payment plans.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1 | Friendly 1


----------



## Mider T (Apr 5, 2021)

DemonDragonJ said:


> Are you saying that you are like Arnold Schwarzenegger, compared to me?





DemonDragonJ said:


> To quote an old phrase, "you are what you eat."


How would you know?  You've never had pussy


DemonDragonJ said:


> But, seriously, I am not a coward or a weakling, which is more than I can say for you; I do not insult or belittle others to make myself feel better, because I am not insecure and do not need to put down other people to lift up myself.


Didn't you just say you wouldn't dare to speak like me because you feared the consequences?  That's pretty cowardly


DemonDragonJ said:


> @Mider T's attitude is annoying me; he needs to know that he cannot get away with insulting other people on this forum. Everyone here keeps telling me that actions have consequences, so it is time that @Mider T learned that lesson, as well.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Apr 5, 2021)

Jim said:


> I think that makes a few very big assumptions. One, that he would be intimidated by your physical appearance, that he'd approach you in a secluded area, and that he'd predict that you'd react like a child throwing a temper tantrum because some person said mean words to you.



I am not being a child; I am standing tall and defiant against a person who is taunting me; I am not taking any more of his pathetic posturing and condescension; he needs to know that he cannot simply say whatever he feels like saying and not suffer any repercussions.



UtahCrip said:


> cuz, i also got a fight academy to get you prepped for fighting dude. you on the cash app? send me a dm and we'll discuss payment plans.



I was a student of _karate_ for over fifteen years, and I remember nearly all of it.

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Djomla (Apr 5, 2021)

If you're nervous about one woman, how did you expect to have more?


----------



## UtahCrip (Apr 5, 2021)

DemonDragonJ said:


> I was a student of _karate_ for over fifteen years, and I remember nearly all of it.


this cant be for real.

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Apr 5, 2021)

UtahCrip said:


> this cant be for real.



I assure you that it is; my parents recommended that I take such lessons, because cullying had caused me to have low self-esteem, and those lessons helped me to become more confident and self-assured.


----------



## UtahCrip (Apr 5, 2021)

DemonDragonJ said:


> I assure you that it is; my parents recommended that I take such lessons, because cullying had caused me to have low self-esteem, and those lessons helped me to become more confident and self-assured.


how many briccs can you chop with your hand then?


----------



## Mider T (Apr 5, 2021)

DemonDragonJ said:


> I am not being a child; I am standing tall and defiant against a person who is taunting me; I am not taking any more of his pathetic posturing and condescension; he needs to know that he cannot simply say whatever he feels like saying and not suffer any repercussions.


I dunno what's funnier; you saying Fite me irl and claiming to not be childish, or you not recognizing that irony.


DemonDragonJ said:


> I was a student of _karate_ for over fifteen years, and I remember nearly all of it.


You mean those strip mall belt mills? 

Haven't laughed this hard in awhile

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Apr 5, 2021)

UtahCrip said:


> how many briccs can you chop with your hand then?



My school did not promote such a practice, because it is flamboyant showmanship that is designed to impress audiences, but is of little use in an actual fight.



Mider T said:


> I dunno what's funnier; you saying Fite me irl and claiming to not be childish, or you not recognizing that irony.



You started this discussion, and I will not allow you to escape from it; I have listened to your coarse insults for too long, and I am tired of simply ignoring them, because ignoring them clearly did not stop you from making such comments.



Mider T said:


> You mean those strip mall belt mills?
> 
> Haven't laughed this hard in awhile



Do not insult the school at which I studied, because it was not a cheap imitation; it was a genuine _dojo,_ whose founder studied martial arts in five different countries, and was not lenient with the students; he made us _earn_ every reward that we received.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Island (Apr 5, 2021)



Reactions: Funny 4 | Informative 1 | Friendly 1


----------

